# vineyard vines



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

I bought one of their Tucker shirts during the latest sale to see what all the fuss is about and I'm still wondering what it is. The fit and fabric is no better than something you could get at Lands End, but vineyard vines is 3x the price. I know most of the price is to buy into the Shep & Ian lifestyle, but are any of their products worth it?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

ButchHusy said:


> I bought one of their Tucker shirts during the latest sale to see what all the fuss is about and I'm still wondering what it is. The fit and fabric is no better than something you could get at Lands End, but vineyard vines is 3x the price. I know most of the price is to buy into the Shep & Ian lifestyle, but are any of their products worth it?


Is the fuss VV self-promotion (marketing), or from another source? I don't think I've seen too many people raving about VV in the Trad forum. But I could be wrong. I've only had a couple of VV ties, which I acquired for re-sale.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I like their ties (bow and long), hats, and belts. I own several pieces of their clothing but it's nothing special. I refuse to pay retail for their stuff. Everything of theirs that I own was thrifted.


----------



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

gamma68 said:


> Is the fuss VV self-promotion (marketing), or from another source? I don't think I've seen too many people raving about VV in the Trad forum. But I could be wrong. I've only had a couple of VV ties, which I acquired for re-sale.


Not so much here, but in general and I have sailing friends who think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I don't feel that most of their merchandise is worth paying full-price for the pleasure of owning, but then again, few brands are anymore. And Ian and Shep have lots of dough. However, I have bought a few items on sale such as shorts/trousers and polos that were worth the heavily discounted price. Frankly, the price was so low it is as if VV paid me to wear the items... :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I own 3 d-ring ribbon belts (at $16/apiece) and a slim fit shirt from them (at $40, liked the pattern). It's pretty good stuff at those prices, but there's no way I would pay full retail for any of their stuff ($60 for the belts and $90 for the shirt). I have noticed the Marshall's in my area has been carrying more of their stuff recently, depending on the piece I have no qualms about buying it at those prices.

i did come close to buying a VV tie for $20 but ultimately decided against it. I did notice that the construction seemed almost identical to a Southern Tide tie I own, so I wonder if the "neo prep" brands are using some of the same manufacturers...


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought one polo in order to wear it to a particular event. It was baggy until my alterations tailor reduced it, and the quality is mediocre. No more for me.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

As with most people above, I have a few VV items, and think they are okay because I bought them on sale. At full price, they seem over-priced to me. I just don't have any passion (as many seem to) for their stuff - even their catalogue feels a bit cheesy to me. Again, though, the stuff on real sale is okay value.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

orange fury said:


> I own 3 d-ring ribbon belts (at $16/apiece) and a slim fit shirt from them (at $40, liked the pattern). It's pretty good stuff at those prices, but there's no way I would pay full retail for any of their stuff ($60 for the belts and $90 for the shirt). I have noticed the Marshall's in my area has been carrying more of their stuff recently, depending on the piece I have no qualms about buying it at those prices.
> 
> i did come close to buying a VV tie for $20 but ultimately decided against it. I did notice that the construction seemed almost identical to a Southern Tide tie I own, so I wonder if the "neo prep" brands are using some of the same manufacturers...


I agree with everyone about the prices. Retail? No way. If I see a D-ring or a tie or something in Marshalls for under $20, I'll always grab it.

On the ties: The Southern Tide ties are DEFINITELY much better quality than VV. I have a couple of their bows and a straight tie and everything about them is better. The Southern Tide ties (bows at least) are made in Italy and blow VV's bow ties away.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

godan said:


> I bought one polo in order to wear it to a particular event. It was baggy until my alterations tailor reduced it, and the quality is mediocre. No more for me.


Did you purchase one that was made in Peru? I've heard a rumor with regard to their polos being made in China now...


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> Did you purchase one that was made in Peru? I've heard a rumor with regard to their polos being made in China now...


The label say: Made in Canada; 100% Cotton. I bought it a few years ago. The whole thing was about the whale, which is blue, on the cuff of the left (short) sleeve. I was irritating some idealists. Certain that they knew nothing about VV,, I devised a horrifying story. They predictably applied moral superiority in the complete absence of any facts. The quality seems about like LE, but the fit is baggy. Not worth the money, at all.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

LE quality, at best. Nothing to get excited about, certainly not at the full retail prices.

VV fetches top dollar on feeBay, though. It's all about the label...


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

I paid full price for three pair of VV boxers. Great colors and heavy cotton, but, they were sent to Goodwill within one year with very little mileage left in the elastic waist. Tiger Mountain boxers have been far superior.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> I agree with everyone about the prices. Retail? No way. If I see a D-ring or a tie or something in Marshalls for under $20, I'll always grab it.
> 
> On the ties: The Southern Tide ties are DEFINITELY much better quality than VV. I have a couple of their bows and a straight tie and everything about them is better. The Southern Tide ties (bows at least) are made in Italy and blow VV's bow ties away.


per the southern tide ties, I just checked and mine (a long tie) is made in Italy. I admit I didn't look very closely at the VV tie and just handled it briefly, on first inspection it seemed similar in weight and feel to my ST, but I didn't spend much time with it or do a side by side.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> per the southern tide ties, I just checked and mine (a long tie) is made in Italy. I admit I didn't look very closely at the VV tie and just handled it briefly, on first inspection it seemed similar in weight and feel to my ST, but I didn't spend much time with it or do a side by side.





dkoernert said:


> I agree with everyone about the prices. Retail? No way. If I see a D-ring or a tie or something in Marshalls for under $20, I'll always grab it.
> 
> On the ties: The Southern Tide ties are DEFINITELY much better quality than VV. I have a couple of their bows and a straight tie and everything about them is better. The Southern Tide ties (bows at least) are made in Italy and blow VV's bow ties away.


I know I've said this a time or twelve, but my vot as far as neoprep neck and bow tie brands definitely goes to Southern Proper. Fantastic quality material, attractive prints, and made in America to boot.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I know I've said this a time or twelve, but my vot as far as neoprep neck and bow tie brands definitely goes to Southern Proper. Fantastic quality material, attractive prints, and made in America to boot.


Huge +1, I've been wanting their "bourbon and cigar beau" for a while but it's been out of stock (and it's a tad pricier than what I normally spend on bows).


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Huge +1, I've been wanting their "bourbon and cigar beau" for a while but it's been out of stock (and it's a tad pricier than what I normally spend on bows).


If it comes back in stock, make your move. Southern Proper bows are one of the very few I would actually pay retail for.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

ButchHusy said:


> I bought one of their Tucker shirts during the latest sale to see what all the fuss is about ...


There's a fuss about this stuff? I didn't even know they were still in business. They are just the new Nautica or something, right?

Their awful pastel ties are awful. Politicians seem to like them, which should tell you something.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Huge +1, I've been wanting their "bourbon and cigar beau" for a while but it's been out of stock (and it's a tad pricier than what I normally spend on bows).





dkoernert said:


> If it comes back in stock, make your move. Southern Proper bows are one of the very few I would actually pay retail for.


Agreed. They sell out and don't always come back in stock, plus they've got unique designs that aren't often replicated by other companies.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Agreed. They sell out and don't always come back in stock, plus they've got unique designs that aren't often replicated by other companies.


Love the William Lamb and Sons collab, but I feel like a pretender wearing it - I don't do much hunting and fishing.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I happened to be by their location in Boston yesterday. Very overpriced? Yes-- but this is intentional of course. The "exclusivity factor" of the brand has made in immensely desirable as of lately among college-ish aged both male and females. The recognizable logo and design of their products then becomes sort of a calling card for these same individuals. The "Neo-Prep" set is seemingly all about buying into a group-- with this particular group donning pastel polos and shorts at every possible moment. I myself, think their tie offerings are very unique and I do quite enjoy them. I've recently branched out into a few more of their items and find the quality to be varying, but in casual wear--no worse than what Brooks currently offers (at similar prices) if that says anything. I don't (and won't) buy it at full retail, but on sale or by means of gifting...or RARELY thrifting...it remains a special treat in my mind. 

If any of the older gents on here question the purpose or practicality of the stuff...the simplest answer is chicks are crazy for it


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

adoucett said:


> The "exclusivity factor" of the brand has made in immensely desirable as of lately among college-ish aged both male and females. The recognizable logo and design of their products then becomes sort of a calling card for these same individuals. The "Neo-Prep" set is seemingly all about buying into a group...


Ding ding ding! The VV "mockery of prep" is a shibboleth for people that want to be thought of as old money preppies or whatever. In typical aspirational tradition, the people they want to be are no longer actually associated with it.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I wouldn't wear anything with the whale on it (or visible, anyway), but I have a few of their "Murray" sport shirts that I've found either on sale or ebay, and I really like them. The medium fits me perfectly, and I really like some of the tattersall patterns they have offered. I also have a couple of their ties and a belt....the quality is ok.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I bought a lot of VV in high school and college and still wear it regularly. It was just what everyone wore, not some neo-prep fantasy dream world - just khakis, polos, surcingle belts, oxfords, etc. - the same stuff I was buying from LE, LLB, PRL, BB, J Crew and so on, just different colors and patterns. Back then, their prices were pretty inline with PRL from Belk or Macy's or J Crew, maybe a little less (I seem to recall polos being $55 and OCBDs being $70 or so), and their line was much more limited than it is now. I wouldn't (now, or then) pay retail for any of it, but you can routinely find their polos for around $30 in-store on the sale rack. I find them to be pretty much equal to BB's mainline polos in terms of quality and fit, but they are less expensive and have a lot more color options. 

Adoucett: chicks go crazy for it? I wish I lived in your world during college. A VV OCBD/polo was, without hyperbole, the expected standard during my undergraduate experience.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Tilton said:


> I bought a lot of VV in high school and college and still wear it regularly. It was just what everyone wore, not some neo-prep fantasy dream world - just khakis, polos, surcingle belts, oxfords, etc. - the same stuff I was buying from LE, LLB, PRL, BB, J Crew and so on, just different colors and patterns. Back then, their prices were pretty inline with PRL from Belk or Macy's or J Crew, maybe a little less (I seem to recall polos being $55 and OCBDs being $70 or so), and their line was much more limited than it is now. I wouldn't (now, or then) pay retail for any of it, but you can routinely find their polos for around $30 in-store on the sale rack. I find them to be pretty much equal to BB's mainline polos in terms of quality and fit, but they are less expensive and have a lot more color options.
> 
> Adoucett: chicks go crazy for it? I wish I lived in your world during college. A VV OCBD/polo was, without hyperbole, the expected standard during my undergraduate experience.


Maybe the popularity and frequency varies by location...and school. In a sea of hipster style however- the solid, brightly colored polos do stand out nicely 

It's not really worth getting upset or boycotting any particular brand because of who is adopting it and why...For example you could argue there's a resurgence of Barbour popularity among brand-conscious young adults--but that doesn't make it a worse product. It just impacts how it is marketed.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I own a fair amount of VV stuff because I like the colors, patterns and styles. However, I would not pay full price for it and believe that the overall quality is, for the most part, pretty poor.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

adoucett said:


> Maybe the popularity and frequency varies by location...and school. In a sea of hipster style however- the solid, brightly colored polos do stand out nicely
> 
> It's not really worth getting upset or boycotting any particular brand because of who is adopting it and why...For example you could argue there's a resurgence of Barbour popularity among brand-conscious young adults--but that doesn't make it a worse product. It just impacts how it is marketed.


In the case of Barbour, you're viewing it from the wrong angle. It isn't worth being bothered until they off-shore production to accommodate increased demand and access to new customers a bit further down-market. Oh, wait, Tunisia.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

FLCracka said:


> I wouldn't wear anything with the whale on it (or visible, anyway), but I have a few of their "Murray" sport shirts that I've found either on sale or ebay, and I really like them. The medium fits me perfectly, and I really like some of the tattersall patterns they have offered. I also have a couple of their ties and a belt....the quality is ok.


Is this owing to the whale's apparent mental derangement? :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

adoucett said:


> Maybe the popularity and frequency varies by location...and school. In a sea of hipster style however- the solid, brightly colored polos do stand out nicely
> 
> It's not really worth getting upset or boycotting any particular brand because of who is adopting it and why...For example you could argue there's a resurgence of Barbour popularity among brand-conscious young adults--but that doesn't make it a worse product. It just impacts how it is marketed.


Chicks dig pastels! (Perhaps the whale's smirk is owing to the knowledge of this.)


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Tilton said:


> I bought a lot of VV in high school and college and still wear it regularly. It was just what everyone wore, not some neo-prep fantasy dream world - just khakis, polos, surcingle belts, oxfords, etc. - the same stuff I was buying from LE, LLB, PRL, BB, J Crew and so on, just different colors and patterns. Back then, their prices were pretty inline with PRL from Belk or Macy's or J Crew, maybe a little less (I seem to recall polos being $55 and OCBDs being $70 or so), and their line was much more limited than it is now. I wouldn't (now, or then) pay retail for any of it, but you can routinely find their polos for around $30 in-store on the sale rack. I find them to be pretty much equal to BB's mainline polos in terms of quality and fit, but they are less expensive and have a lot more color options.
> 
> Adoucett: chicks go crazy for it? I wish I lived in your world during college. A VV OCBD/polo was, without hyperbole, the expected standard during my undergraduate experience.


We should test this out at World of Beer in the Reston Town Center, Tilton. You shall know me by my VV trousers in pastel pink, sir. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

ButchHusy said:


> I know most of the price is to buy into the Shep & Ian lifestyle, but are any of their products worth it?


This is what is wrong about Vineyard Vines - the "Shep & Ian lifestyle." Look at Shep and Ian go fishing. Shep and Ian hang out with their interns. Shep and Ian... The only thing funnier was seeing Keil James Patrick and his girlfriend decked out head to toe in Vineyard Vines at Shep and Ian's Kentucky Derby Party. Battle of the Internet Lifestyles. I wonder if Shep and Ian wore KJP bracelets to make the marriage complete?

Truth be told, I have been given a couple VV ties in the past, and they are very nice. I think their ties started out as a cheaper, American version of Hermes ties. As others have said above, now they are cashing in on the preppy wave.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Brio1 said:


> We should test this out at World of Beer in the Reston Town Center, Tilton. You shall know me by my VV trousers in pastel pink, sir. :drunken_smilie:


I _live_ in Reston. Did this place just open?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Tom Buchanan said:


> This is what is wrong about Vineyard Vines - the "Shep & Ian lifestyle." Look at Shep and Ian go fishing. Shep and Ian hang out with their interns. Shep and Ian... The only thing funnier was seeing Keil James Patrick and his girlfriend decked out head to toe in Vineyard Vines at Shep and Ian's Kentucky Derby Party. Battle of the Internet Lifestyles. I wonder if Shep and Ian wore KJP bracelets to make the marriage complete?
> 
> Truth be told, I have been given a couple VV ties in the past, and they are very nice. I think their ties started out as a cheaper, American version of Hermes ties. As others have said above, now they are cashing in on the preppy wave.


Indeed Muffy Aldrich of The Daily Prep fame refers to Vineyard Vines as a " Cash Grab " : https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2013/08/is-vineyard-vines-preppy.html


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

SlideGuitarist said:


> I _live_ in Reston. Did this place just open?


One _exists_ in The Moronic Inferno, neighbor. :biggrin:

I believe they opened their doors a few weeks ago. I have not patronized this fine establishment yet...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> One _exists_ in The Moronic Inferno, neighbor. :biggrin:
> 
> I believe they opened their doors a few weeks ago. I have not patronized this fine establishment yet...


Opened in June, fellas.

This is a bad week for me, but next week or the week after could be promising.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Tom Buchanan said:


> I think their ties started out as a cheaper, American version of Hermes ties.


Yes, this is pretty much exactly what they were aiming for, I think.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Has anyone played the company's very own board game _Vineyards & Vines ? _:tongue2:


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a few of their ties. The material is basically the same as 346 ties but the designs are very nice and almost always get compliments. 

Their slim fit sport shirts fit very well.
Standard fit sport shirts are quite nice but are a little baggy for me since I lost some weight.

Their sweaters are nice. One of my favorite sweaters is a VV.

Ordered a pair of shorts but haven't worn them yet since they were a bit too long. I've noticed a lot of their clothing seems to be on the baggy side.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

a!!!!1 said:


> I have a few of their ties. The material is basically the same as 346 ties but the designs are very nice and almost always get compliments.
> 
> Their slim fit sport shirts fit very well.
> Standard fit sport shirts are quite nice but are a little baggy for me since I lost some weight.
> ...


Its in keeping with the "southern prep" aesthetic


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

a!!!!1 said:


> Ordered a pair of shorts but haven't worn them yet since they were a bit too long. I've noticed a lot of their clothing seems to be on the baggy side.





orange fury said:


> Its in keeping with the "southern prep" aesthetic


A looser fit is definitely more in line with the "southern prep" look, gotta keep the air flowing on those hot summer (and spring, and fall, and winter) days. I'm not sure VV is really going for southern prep, though? Seems to be more of a Northeast brand.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

a!!!!1 said:


> I have a few of their ties. The material is basically the same as 346 ties but the designs are very nice and almost always get compliments.
> 
> Their slim fit sport shirts fit very well.
> Standard fit sport shirts are quite nice but are a little baggy for me since I lost some weight.
> ...


I agree that their sizing runs generously in the non slim fit shirts- but nothing more extreme than BB regular fit. In the "Whale Shirt" I simply sized down by one and it fits well. I would have to disagree about the ties-- at least the ones I own, which are older. They knot quite beautifully in my experience giving a really nice dimple, and I can't say that about a few of my 346 ties. I would like to try their sweaters but haven't come across any yet at a price that's palatable.


----------



## Virtue Aesthetics (Jul 31, 2013)

Well it has a logo on the chest, so I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

IME, VV fits a hair slimmer than BB Regular. I probably have a dozen VV shirts, some XL, some L. The L, a size down from my usual size, is a hair slimmer than I prefer, but plenty wearable. They are super-casual-only for me, though, because the sleeves are a bit too short and must be rolled.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Its in keeping with the "southern prep" aesthetic


VV's target demographic was not below the Mason Dixon Line. They were going after the Cape Cod / Nantucket set.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FWIW, this is the VV slim fit whale shirt I wore today (size small). I actually like it a lot, even with the logo:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> VV's target demographic was not below the Mason Dixon Line. They were going after the Cape Cod / Nantucket set.


That makes sense. Come to think of it, I did see more Southern Tide stuff when I was in college. I still maintain my point on the overall fuller cut of the "southern prep" set - I've always worn the style, but never liked fuller cuts. My stuff was always LLB and RL when I was in college, I didn't get any ST or VV stuff until post college.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

It is a great looking shirt. I wish that I could wear it as well as you. Unfortunately, I don't come across many VV shirts in XXL.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Found this one on sale 50% off it's "marked down" price of $80 so I bought it, after some persuading by the significant other 

It's a linen/cotton blend. Haven't seen this colorway from many other makers.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

orange fury said:


> That makes sense. Come to think of it, I did see more Southern Tide stuff when I was in college. I still maintain my point on the overall fuller cut of the "southern prep" set - I've always worn the style, but never liked fuller cuts. My stuff was always LLB and RL when I was in college, I didn't get any ST or VV stuff until post college.


The full-cut thing is really just an East Coast Prep deal, not specific to the Southeast at all. BB's Traditional Fit is another good example of this. I'd bet that most of the buyers of that shirt live along the East Coast, but not at all necessarily in the South.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilton said:


> The full-cut thing is really just an East Coast Prep deal, not specific to the Southeast at all.


True enough. Pleats seem much more widespread and acceptable in the Southeast version, however.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I didn't want to make a whole new thread to bring this up so I figured I would offer a report here. I snagged a couple of Southern Tide sport shirts from Marshalls last night for about $30 a pop. Much like their polos the fit is superb and the pattern matching on the chest pocket is better than a lot of BB shirts I've owned. That being said, the material is not great. The 2% "stretch" is kind of nice but its got that non-iron feel to it. For summer casual shirts they're great, but I definitely would not pay retail. Like others experience with VV, I did have to size down from a Large to a Medium.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I used to have three ST sport shirts, I liked the patterns but they just fit poorly. After a crappy tailoring attempt to slim them down (not my current tailor, this person butchered them), I ended up ultimately getting rid of them. Glad I didn't pay retail, but I liked them while I had them. I wouldn't mind owning a few again, but yeah, definitely only as summery sport shirts.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

orange fury said:


> I used to have three ST sport shirts, I liked the patterns but they just fit poorly. After a crappy tailoring attempt to slim them down (not my current tailor, this person butchered them), I ended up ultimately getting rid of them. Glad I didn't pay retail, but I liked them while I had them. I wouldn't mind owning a few again, but yeah, definitely only as summery sport shirts.


Just curious, did you try sizing down? I picked up a large at first but I could tell just looking at it that it was going to be way too big, so I ultimately went medium.


----------

